# Tuesday's MLB TV Schedule



## Guest (Apr 9, 2002)

2:20 PM ET
Mets (MSG) @ Cubs (FSN Chicago & EI 754)

6:05 PM ET
Royals (No TV) @ Red Sox (NESN & EI 763)

7:05 PM ET
Braves (TS & EI 755) @ Phillies (CN8)
White Sox (WCIU) @ Tigers (FSN Detroit & EI 756)
Twins (FSN North-Minnesota) @ Indians (FSN Ohio & EI 757)
Yankees (YES & EI 758) @ Blue Jays (Rogers 10 = YES feed & ExpressVu Ch 199)
Devil Rays (FSN Florida & EI 759) @ Orioles (WNUV/WJAL)

8:05 PM ET
Athletics (KICU) @ Rangers (KDFI)

8:10 PM ET
Brewers (FSN North-Wisconsin & EI 760) @ Cardinals (No TV)

9:05 PM ET
Astros (KNWS) @ Rockies (No TV)

10:05 PM ET
Diamondbacks (KTVK) @ Padres (Cox Cable 4)
Mariners (FSN Northwest & EI 762) @ Angels (KCAL)

10:15 PM ET
Dodgers (FSN West 2) @ Giants (FSN Bay Area & EI 761)


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thank you so much Mikel, this is great. I was visiting DBSForums especially to read your schedule.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Mikel!

I hope you will register and continue to post your list here, Its a GREAT service!

Thanks!

And Welcome!


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Just a little warning to Red Sox fans with Dish Network--there's no live broadcast of tonight's game on Dish. 

Because of a conflict with the Bruins' game tonight, NESN is relegating the Sox to alternate channel status. According to today's Boston Globe, Dish Network "doesn't have the channel capacity" to carry the game. 

NESN does plan to run a delayed broadcast of the game at midnight and again tomorrow morning at 9. 

I'm a little surprised that Charlie couldn't come up with one of the alternate sports channels for the Sox broadcast. Their ratings have been extraordinarily high for April, a 30 share last Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

When I watch the Red Sox games I usualy have to watch them on Cable. The problem is many of the games are not on a national channel, infact most Red Sox games last year that were not on NESN were shown on our Public Access station.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

It's the same way up here north of you. The Red Sox network has had a devil of a time getting affiliates for the last 6 years since WSBK dropped the contract. At one time, the Springfield affiliate in their network was the Spanish channel, who often forgot to flip the switch at game time. And every rain delay brought us cheesy Spanish music videos. 

The good news is that WFXT's contract expires this year, and with the new ownership, there's a much greater chance of NESN carrying a bigger load. 

As for public access, let's face it--the Red Sox of the second half of 2001 belonged no public access.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Once again, my favorite baseball DBS columnist Mikel, has provided this info over at the other forum. :righton:

Regarding Boston:

NESN Special Broadcast Information for April 9 

Thanks Mikel, I had to steal your link when I seen these folks discussing Boston.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup...

The Red Sox are on Public Access again tonight

I am glad I have a cable modem, without it I would miss a lot of things. (Because I have a cable modem I get Cable TV for free because if they blocked the TV channels they would knock my cable modem and telephone service off)


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Neat schedule...will you be posting that every day?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2002)

Jeez! Thanks guys! I've been doing this for a few years now. Usually on the backhaul lists for the backhaul OTA feeds. Sure, I guess I can post it here for the forseeable future. 

Scott - I registered once. I don't know what happened with that registration?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Mike, you registration was with the old DBSTalk on Ezboard, we are now on a new faster and better bullitian board system, VBullitian. Members accounts could not be transfered over so everyone had to reregister. Sorry fo the inconvience but regristration is much eaiser under the new system. And members can customize a lot of setting like time zone, choice of 3 color schemes, PM features and more.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Test  
This is a test of the Emergency Broadcasting System. Should this station determine that this is an actual event  Then you have successfully registered and chosen the firebrick color message to end this test. No need to be alarmed. This is just a test.


----------

